# Quote Request 1,000 Cutting Boards



## Tangico (Aug 9, 2017)

Looking for a quote for 1,000 6" x 9" cutting boards made from almond wood.
I understand almond wood is not typically the preferred wood for such a project.
Working on a promotional piece for a large almond distributor and they WANT almond wood.
Can anyone help me find a source?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Funny, when I searched "almond wood for sale", mostly what i got was listings for almond wood firewood….on the left coast. Here was a lumber supplier, but I'm not sure it will help. this one might be a little tough.


----------



## Tangico (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you. I communicated with the above supplier and his reply was: 
Thanks for your interest. I am supplying just hobby sized pieces of wood and am not a large scale producer, especially of almond, which I seem to have a hard time getting these days. Your best bet may be to take out an ad in the classified of the "Modesto Bee" in California - they are in the epicenter of almond growing territory. Good luck! And let me know what you can find as my resources are a bit strapped these days.

Most everyone is telling me there is a reason people don't use almond wood.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I know a sawyer near modesto.
I can see what he says.


----------



## Tangico (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks AZWoody. I appreciate your willingness to check it out.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> Thank you. I communicated with the above supplier and his reply was:
> Thanks for your interest. I am supplying just hobby sized pieces of wood and am not a large scale producer, especially of almond, which I seem to have a hard time getting these days. Your best bet may be to take out an ad in the classified of the "Modesto Bee" in California - they are in the epicenter of almond growing territory. Good luck! And let me know what you can find as my resources are a bit strapped these days.
> 
> Most everyone is telling me there is a reason people don t use almond wood.
> ...


I guess your right about why no one uses it, I had hoped that guy would at least be able to suggest a different source (other than a wanted-to-buy ad).


----------



## svfdfireman (Jun 16, 2016)

Try contacting http://www.johnboos.com/ they make cutting boards and may be able to help you.


----------



## jimbrown (Aug 4, 2017)

Have you tried E-Bay?


----------



## Tangico (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks svfdfireman, I have reached out to johnboos.com

JimBrown I did try E-Bay. No one stocking almond wood cutting boards because it is not a favorite wood to work with.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

These people may be worth a try….

http://www.thorn-creek.com/fruitwood.shtml


----------



## Tangico (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi PPK Pete - thorn-creek was my first stop. Can't fill order.

Hi Tommy SVFD Fireman John Boos promptly and professionally replied.
Hello Sue,
Thank you for contacting John Boos & Co.!
Unfortunately, we are unable to provide the customer with Almond Wood as we only deal with Maple, Cherry and Walnut.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Have the boards made out of Bass wood in the shape of an almond and finish them with Almond oil. You said they were for a promotional plan. The shape and smell along with the wood looking like an almond should work for your client. Definitly cheaper than trying to get real almond wood.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Unless your family or girl friends family owns a Almond orchard I don't think your going to find it.Ive never seen it and I live here in California not far from the groves on I -5 
Also the trees trucks are not very big even old trees have small trunks


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Plus they are way more valuable for growing almonds which is probably the single biggest reason.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

You try this guy? It's firewood, but it's Almond and they have a decent amount. You either just need to make it or get someone else to use this to make the cutting boards. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330915545405


----------



## Tangico (Aug 9, 2017)

> Have the boards made out of Bass wood in the shape of an almond and finish them with Almond oil. You said they were for a promotional plan. The shape and smell along with the wood looking like an almond should work for your client. Definitly cheaper than trying to get real almond wood.
> 
> - papadan


BRILLIANT! I will pitch this idea. THANK YOU


----------



## Tangico (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello All,
THANK YOU ALL for engaging. Much appreciated.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Wish you luck on getting the order!


----------

